# Old school meets high end



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I went by my friend's house yesterday to deliver a piano black case I made for his Olive music server seen on the right. We listened to some Bill Evans Trio on his Technics 1500. It was a great way to spend the day after to much turkey the day before.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a very nice setup. It must sound great :T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

High end audio is kind of like a swimming pool. The best one is the one your friend owns. You don't have to pay for it but you get to enjoy it. :bigsmile:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It all looks so wonderfully messy-techie. Kind of a visual feast in its own cluttery way. Love it!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

A Pass power amp driving a pair of Sonus Fabers; that system must sound nice. It "sounds" as if you had a very nice Thanksgiving holiday. The rest of the system is also quite nice


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a nice group of audio friends. We hang out at each others houses often to play with our toys. This particular system is downstairs. He has a full blown home theater upstairs complete with columns and curtain for the screen, tiered seating, sky mural ceiling and an adjacent room with racks for all the gear. Yes, he is single.


----------

